# DIY PS3 Intercooler?



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

I am buying a PS3 soon.:spend: I'd like to keep it running cool = lasting long.:sweat: But Prefab PS3 intercoolers are LOUD and don't last long.:hush::mooooh::wits-end:

I'd like to build my own using ballbearing cpu fans. But how do I go about doing so? What does the prefab intercoolers plug into to get their power source for their power? 

:help:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

You need a power supply if you using 12 volt fans (radio shack) or google it for a better price:bigsmile:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...ower+supply&kw=power+supply&parentPage=search


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Rodny Alvarez said:


> You need a power supply if you using 12 volt fans (radio shack) or google it for a better price:bigsmile:
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...ower+supply&kw=power+supply&parentPage=search


:rolleyesno::no::doh:

I want to get the power the same way the prefab intercoolers do via the PS3. I need to know if it plugs inline with the power cord (being 120v) or via USB (which is what voltage)????????raying::thud:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

:dontknow:Sorry!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

I finally found a close enough pic. It appears to get it's power via 120v:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

Prozakk said:


> I finally found a close enough pic. It appears to get it's power via 120v:


But if it plugs in-line to the 120v connection it wouldn't know to turn on/off with the PS3, thus there must be another connection happening, to toggle it....:scratchhead:


----------

